
YourStreet.com Brings Social Network to Your Street - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/13/yourstreetcom-brings-social-network-to-your-street/
======
gibsonf1
The article mis-referenced the url - it should be www.yourstreet.com . It
looks interesting, but the neighborhood I live in, Cole Valley (SF) is
combined with Haight Ashbury into one big neighborhood. These two are
completely different cultures and valuations, so I am a bit disappointed in
the lack of local knowledge. We'll see if it evolves.

------
yaacovtp
There should be a rule against submitting your own site more than 49 times. If
your content is valuable enough for others then you must know someone else
willing to share it with us.

------
timg
This was one of the best features of a nice little site that was called
myspace.

Let me rephrase this: search by zipcode does this great already.

------
hello_moto
Yet Another Social Network :)

